# how to harvest?



## neal88 (Oct 10, 2007)

i am new to the whole growing thing i only have one plant that is doing decent i guess its kind of a test plant i guess you could say... but so my question is can i pick the bud right off my plant and smoke it? or whats this whole thing about drying


----------



## SSwest (Oct 10, 2007)

Head to your local book store, or anywhere else that you can find HighTimes.  In this month's issue there is a step by step article on how to harvest and when giving lots of helpful information.  Its a great read that you will take a lot from.


----------



## neal88 (Oct 10, 2007)

do u have to be 18 to buy high times? or can you be any age


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 10, 2007)

You have to be 18 to be on this site man and to buy hightimes


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 10, 2007)

:laugh: I take it he wan't quite 18 yet huh....and just gave his self away like that...:rofl::laugh::rofl:....I'm sorry but that just cracks me up to the point that when I first read it I spit my food out on the dang screen laughing so hard...nice catch there Sweetnug:aok:


----------



## HempMan (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice catch Sweetnug! :woohoo: :headbang2: :yay: :banana: :rofl: :clap: :dancing:


----------

